#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-08
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> hi Ch_Iossif , epishs
<Junka> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ :D
<kerato> alo
<Ch_Iossif> :-)
<yiannis66> δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στο φορουμ
<kerato> einai off
<yiannis66> ευχαριστω
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<eliasps> Ωπ καλώς το Euaki, σημαίνει πως κάτι γίνεται στον server.
<pc_magas> ti nea
<pc_magas> paizw me nginx kai vhosts
<pc_magas> alla exw 8emataki
<pc_magas> apla oti kai na valw sto vhost einai san na to agnoei
<eliasps> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε θέματα δικτύωσης δυστυχώς.
<pc_magas> Pantos pipws 8a xreiastoume kai enan mirror gia to ubuntu-gr
<pc_magas> ?
<pc_magas> Giati oi server sta ellinika panepistima den einai kai oti kalitero
<eliasps> Δεν είναι και ότι ευκολότερο να βρεις έναν. Βέβαια δεν τα ξέρω αυτά αλλά ο διαχειριστής λέει πως υπάρχει μεγάλο traffic και θα κοστίσει αρκετά. Αλλά μπορεί να στα πει ο ίδιος όταν ανοίξει το φόρουμ.
<eliasps> Αλλά ναι, σίγουρα καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει.
<pc_magas> px polloi foitites mporoun na kanoun donate parapanw apo enan server tou Okeanos gia hosting
<pc_magas> etsi an exoume 5-6 prosorinoun kai apofoitisei 1 8a exoume allous 4-5 stin dia8esi mas
<eliasps> Ο Okeanos όμως δεν είναι για προσωπική χρήση / έρευνα;
<pc_magas> eliasps, e kai?
<pc_magas> mas empodizei an kapoios proswpika-e8elontika kanei donate ena mixanima?
<eliasps> Αν υπάρχουν όροι χρήσης μάλλον ναι.
<eliasps> Βέβαια υπάρχει και το θέμα των πόρων ενός virtual και ενός dedicated. Ή και το θέμα της βάσης δεδομένων που περιέχει προσωπικά στοιχεία.
<eliasps> Μη νομίζεις, εγώ συμφωνώ να υπάρχουν τέτοια εναλλακτικά σχέδια, αλλά πρακτικά μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να βρεθεί κάποιο ιδανικό σενάριο.
<eliasps> Ξανά, χωρίς να έχω ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις στο θέμα..
<pc_magas> eliasps, idaniko is dead for ever
<pc_magas> apla kati kalitero apo enan panepistimiako server
<pc_magas> pou an exei traffic ipsilo tote xreiazetai enas mirror
<eliasps> Όταν ανοίξει το φόρουμ, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα σχετικό θέμα στο "Γενικά" έτσι για λόγους συζήτησης, να δούμε τα σενάρια που παίζουν, τα εμπόδια, να μιλήσουν και όσοι ασχολούνται.
<eliasps> Ενδιαφέρον θα έχει.
<eliasps> Είχε πρόβλημα στον δίσκο ο σέρβερ της Πάτρας, αφού το Euaki είναι on σημαίνει πως άνοιξε ο server, βέβαια το ubuntu-gr είναι ακόμη κάτω, αλλά φαντάζομαι θα σηκωθεί σύντομα.
<pc_magas> Em pali o diskos exei 8ema
<pc_magas> ara simainei oti politima posts 8a xanontai
<pc_magas> prama meiwn gia tin omada
<eliasps> Είναι παλιό το μηχάνημα από ότι μου έχουν πει.
<eliasps> Σίγουρα, εκτός αν το backup script λειτουργεί κανονικά και σωστά.
<eliasps> Θα δούμε.
<pc_magas> Toulaxiston kapoies ipiresies opws thn vasi dedomenwn na paei se allon server
<pc_magas> etsi na glitwsoume apo tin patra to poli grapse svise sotn disko
<eliasps> Νομίζω οι RAID δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με αυτό. Αλλά βλέπουμε, και που τα λες σε εμένα στο βρόντο πάνε :P, οι γνώσεις μου είναι στην καλύτερη βασικές.
<eliasps> Αν το συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ τότε θα σου πουν περισσότερα πιο έμπειροι (πχ διαχειριστές κλπ.)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 14.10 is out! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/24-10-14/ubuntu-1410-out> || Επιτυχής επανεπιβεβαίωση της ελληνικής κοινότητας Ubuntu από το LoCo council <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/07-08-14/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%B2%CE%B1%CE%AF%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25cf%258d%25cf%2587%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-18-%25ce%25bc%25ce%25ac%25ce%25b9%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-2014> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25c
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322123#p322123> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321807#p321807> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις 
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<eliasps> Προφανώς και ανέβηκε πάλι το ubuntu-gr  :P
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | To Forum είναι ξανά σε λειτουργία: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/  | Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | To Forum είναι ξανά σε λειτουργία: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=30517  | Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322239#p322239>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-09
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2435-1: Graphviz vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2435-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322246#p322246>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322258#p322258>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322269#p322269>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2436-1: X.Org X server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2436-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2437-1: Bind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2437-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2436-2: X.Org X server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2436-2/>
<kosgid> Προσπαθώ να αποκρύψω στο boot το μενού grub αλλά μάλλον επειδή το script 30_os-prober ανιχνεύει κ windows xp μου το εμφανίζεται υποχρεωτικά! “Πειράζοντας” το 30_os-prober το κρύβω στο boot αλλά όποτε θέλω να το εμφανίσω δε λειτουργεί το αριστερό shift..
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2438-1: NVIDIA graphics drivers vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2438-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-11
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<iyiy> kalhspera
<kerato> hi
<iyiy> εχω μια ερωτηση
<iyiy> έλω να βαλω ubuntu  acer notebook aspire , 1810tz Ποιο εκδώσει να βάλω?
<iyiy> 2 gb ra,
<iyiy> ram
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2439-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2439-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2440-1: Mutt vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2440-1/>
<iyiy> γεια εβαλα τα ubuntu σε notebook kan
<iyiy> δεν λειτουργεί μια μαύρη οθόνη τιποτα αλλο
<iyiy> Βοήθεια σας παρακαλω
<iyiy> με βγάζει στην οθόνη να επιλέξω ubuntu
<iyiy> advanced options for ubuntu
<iyiy> memoey test
<iyiy> ti na kanw
<iyiy> ??
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-12
<madvinegar> καλημερα στην παρέα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2448-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2448-1/> || USN-2447-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2447-1/> || USN-2446-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2446-1/> || USN-2445-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2445-1/> || USN-2444-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www
<iyiy> kalhspera
<iyiy> exw ena problima
<iyiy> mporeite na me  boithisete
<iyiy> ?
<iyiy> ?tz
<iyiy> acer
<iyiy> notebook
<iyiy> notebooktz
<iyiy> notebooktz 1810tz
<iyiy> me  bgazei problima  mou leei prin nampw busybox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1
<iyiy> built-in shell (ash)
<iyiy> gave up waiting for root device commoon boot args
<iyiy> kai alla
<kerato> to busybox pou se petaei einai ena minimal shell
<kerato> shmainei apla oti de mporei na kanei mount to root
<iyiy> nai
<iyiy> ti na prepi na kanw
<iyiy> boithise mou  file  mou
<kerato> to pio aplo einai backup me kapoio live cd kai reinstall
<iyiy> me udb  mporw
<iyiy> etimo to exw
<kerato> mporeis fantazomai
<iyiy> miso
<iyiy> bazw to usb
<iyiy> try ubuntu  kanw?
<iyiy> ti kanw ??
<kerato> try ubuntu, kai des an mporeis na deis ta files sou
<iyiy> ok to kanw
<iyiy>  aniikse  to grafiko peribalon
<iyiy>  anigei kanwnonika  ta  arxeia
<kerato> mono ubuntu exei to mixanima?
<iyiy> nai
<iyiy> diagrapsa  ta windows
<iyiy> try  doulebei  kanwnonika
<iyiy> ti kanw??
<iyiy> ??
<kerato> exeis ksexwristo /home partition?
<iyiy> xfes ekana  format
<iyiy> tpt   den exei
<kerato> ok
<kerato> ksanakane format tote
<iyiy> ekana  apo  xfes 3 fores
<iyiy> to idio mou bgazei
<kerato> ti na sou pw den kserw
<kerato> psakse sto google mipws exei kanas allo to idio laptop me sena
<iyiy> epaksa tpt  den brika
<talos-mintgr> Σου βγάζει κατι στα logs?
<iyiy> ti ennoeis  file mou
<iyiy> xana  kanw  format
<talos-mintgr> tail -f /var/log/messages
<iyiy> ave up waiting for root device commoon boot args
<iyiy> tetia mou bgazei
<iyiy> busybox v1.21.1 (ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1 [14:59] <iyiy> built-in shell (ash)
<talos-mintgr> Συγνώμη μαλλον /var/log/syslog έχει το ubunutu
<iyiy> pou  mporw na  steilw  foto  gia na deite
<iyiy> ??
<kerato> imgur.com ?
<iyiy> foto pou  ebgala  sto kinito
<iyiy> gave up waiting  for root  device common problems
<talos-mintgr> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<iyiy> boot args (cat/proc/cmdline
<iyiy> check root=(did the system wait long enougth?)
<iyiy> middin modules( cat/proc/,odules;ls/dev
<iyiy> alet /dev/disk/by-uuid/79bf222-f08a-4158-88a6-956ab90e14eec does not exits
<iyiy> auto  leei
<talos-mintgr> Κάτι πήγε λάθος στην εγκατάσταση του grub.
<iyiy> kai  dropping to a shell
<talos-mintgr> Gia d;vse thn entol;h blkid
<iyiy> na  xana  egkatsatisw?
<talos-mintgr> Δώσε την εντολή
<talos-mintgr> sudo blkid
<iyiy> ok
<iyiy> miso
<talos-mintgr> Βλέπεις κάποια γραμμή με UUID="79bf222-f08a-4158-88a6-956ab90e14eec" ?
<IYIY> egrapsa kai ta  duo mou bgazei  not  found
<iyiy> not  found  mou bgazei
<iyiy> kao sta duo
<iyiy> to ma  kanw
<iyiy> ti na kanw??
<iyiy> ????????????????
<iyiy> ????????????
<iyiy> paidia?
<iyiy>  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr)  auto ebala
<iyiy> se euxaristw  den lithike  priblima na  eiste kala
<iyiy> kali sinexeia
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-13
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<themhz> kalhsperes
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-14
<acnd> kalhspera :D exw ena themataki me XForwarding mesw ssh, Mporei na bohthisei kanenas ? :D
<acnd> Καλησπέρα, είναι κανένας εδώ; :D.
<eliasps> acnd καλησπέρα
<eliasps> Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς στο φόρουμ όπου θα περιγράψεις εκεί υο πρόβλημά σου.
<acnd> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ήταν καθαρά πρόβλημα με το Xming, που χρησιμοποιώ στα windows.. Έφτιαξε όταν το έκλεισα και το ξανάνοιξα.
<eliasps> Ωραία :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2830-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2830-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2831-2: foomatic-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2831-2/> || USN-2831-1: cups-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2831-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2832-1: libsndfile vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2832-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-08
<johnnnnnnnnnnnnn> geiaaa
<johnnnnnnnnnnnnn> kaneis edw?
<johnnnnnnnnnnnnn> kali sinexiaa
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-09
<justadude> ola. Anybody know where I can get an Ubuntu phone in Greece? Online store for preference?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2825-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2825-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-11
<Black_Horseman> speres
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-12
<niemal> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-13
<xeirwn> thn kalimera mou se olous
<xeirwn> exw ena notebook "ASUS K72JT " me 8GB ram kai intelcore i5 processor kai windows7 64bit.....8elw parallila na trexei kai ubuntu
<xeirwn> h erwtisis einai: poia ekdosi ubuntu einai h kaluterh se auth thn periptosi kai se poio architecture ?
<xeirwn> briskw duo ekdoseis mia  amd64.iso , kai mia allh i386.iso
<ee2455> Ο επεξεργαστής σου τί είναι; 64bit;
<xeirwn> miso na dw
<kerato> 64bit einai
<kerato> to amd64 vale
<xeirwn> den mporw na to dw auto, mono to system leei 64bit( system type:64-bit Operating System)
<ee2455> Εντάξει, κάνε αυτό που λέει το kerato: κατέβασε το amd64.
<xeirwn> nai alla o proseccoras einai intel, ginetai na tou balw amd64 ekdosi se intel processora ?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> legacy onomasia einai, den exei sxesh me th firma
<xeirwn> ahha, ok thx kerato :)
<ee2455> Wikipedia: x86-64 (also known as x64, x86_64 and AMD64) is the 64-bit version of the x86 instruction set.
<xeirwn> thx ee2455  !!!
<xeirwn> paw gia dokimh...epistrefw se ligo
<xeirwn> telika exw faei polu paidema me auto to laptop
<xeirwn> telika egine to migration tou diskou....
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-15
<Black_Horseman> fa
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-16
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα παίδες έχω αυτό το script https://gist.github.com/pc-magas/0614df1e470752f4bb3bab11497fc935 αλλά δεν μου εμφανίζει τίποτε στην Οθόνη.
<pc_magas> Βασικά προσπαθώ να εκτυπώσω μια Enviromental Parameter που την ορίζω μέσω env
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-18
<pckratoras> Καλησπερες
<pckratoras1>  Καλησπέρες
<pckratoras1> γεια
<Tassos> καλησπέρα παιδιά
<Tassos> Να σας ρωτήσω, αν θέλω να κάνω απλώς ένα e-mail forword μέσω postfix σε ένα server
<Tassos> με ubuntu που έχω
<Tassos> στο domain μου, πρέπει να κάνω και ένα MX Record ?
<Tassos> Αναλυτικότερα, έχω έναν server με ubuntu
<Tassos> και έχω και ένα domain name που αντιστοιχίζω σε αυτόν ( mydomain.com )
<Tassos> θέλω τώρα να κάνω απλώς το εξείς από αυτόν το server,
<Tassos> να τον ρυθμίσω να δεχεται e-mails π.χ. tasos@mydomain.com
<Tassos> και να τα μεταφέρει ( forward
<Tassos> )
<Tassos> στο tasos@hotmail.com
<Tassos> αυτό προσπαθώ να το κάνω μέσω του postfix, αλλά δε τα έχω καταφέρει ακόμη..
<Tassos> και κάπου είδα πως πρέπει να κάνω και κάτι με το domain ίσος
<Tassos> ίσος κάποια ρύθμισει για MX record
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-14
<avis> δγδγδεδεδεγδεδζεηζηθηζηζεζδεζεζηεηζΩθηθηζεζηεζζδεδγδεδζηθθηλκθκθηθηζηζεδγδβδγ/401.1 jurei ioui pop.  lerioe
<gidarakos> Διαδραστικός teamboard rt77 σε 16.04 η κατακορυφη κίνηση του δείκτη δουλεύει αντίστροφα. Χρησιμοποιούμε το Open-Sankore. Κάποια λύση;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-16
<avis> γβγβγδγδεδζεζεζηθηηθζηζζεδεζηθηθκθζεζδγβεδγθηκθλκλλκλμλμνμξνξνξθκληζεδεζλκθεξνμνμκεννμνκημκμνμμνλκλμνμλμνμλμνμλκμνστυτυτυτσρστσυτσρσνρστυτρτυτσρτυτσρτυτυτσρτστστυτυτστυτστυσρστυτσρμνπρστυτυτστυτστυτσηθηζηεδεδγδγβγζηθκλμλκθκ/
<avis> /50101040807010908060601040906090109080604010806050108
<avis> spread to all greek food supply houses.  validated each dish order entree or side 103 times as science greek gourment.  2nd half of book involve work.  it's volunatry.
<avis> use UPC 080504-02 GR to print.  i love the Salmatanis family, no matter what.  who raised me.  thank you
<avis> they're Greek
<avis> i'm Roman Catholic.
<avis> enjor
<avis> enjoy
<avis> same book science of healing.  second half voluntary work.  dedicated to Jesus, God, and Mary.  this is same 1801 greek cookbook, however, it heals, medically, by smell.  you must smell.  firefighters know.  βδδαβελμκκζζεγβαβγδεθλνξννλκηζζεδγβαγδζηηδγαζηλνξξπρσρπνλκθζεεββαγηλνξνμμθηδηκηδθηδγβαζθλθθηζεγβγηκκλκθκθ//50109040901
<avis> have a good day.  spread to all greek food supply.
<avis> i buy it free for all greek firefighter stations in USA.  i make tip.  thank you.  upc from SETI.  only science knows.  i am mathmatician of checking fact.
<avis> and know how to cook
<avis> βδδαβελμκκζζεγβαβγδεθλνξννλκηζζεδγβαγδζηηδγαζηλνξξπρσρπνλκθζεεββαγηλνξνμμθηδηκηδθηδγβαζθλθθηζεγβγηκκλκθκθ//50109040901
<avis> thank you Greece
<avis> there.  all firefighters, USA, greek entirely to both books.  must be cops.  their math is key to this. they want these numbers when they see the print.
<avis> and greek cops.
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-17
<poiure> hi all
<poiure> i don't have to say you can trust me.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-15
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά! ( Έπειτα από πολύ καιρό, διότι έλειπα )
<Tas-sos> Όποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει λίγο εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33475
